# Fostering Miss Frankie



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Look who we picked up tonight...:wave:

This is Frankie. She's a 3-4 yr old Pit/mix, about 45 lbs. Her owner passed away 6 months ago and she has spent the past 6 months in a boarding facility. She had all the basic care, but it certainly wasn't a home environment. A staffer at the boarding facility called the rescue last week and asked for help. So she was transferred to the boarding facility we use and a foster was found. I was due to take a neglect case out of the city shelter but this little girl's foster had to back out last minute so I am taking her and we are boarding the neglect case as a kind of "decompression time" (hopefully I will be able to take him in a month or so as he will need a lot of work)

So here she is and of course many more photos will follow


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Great pics!! Thanks again for all the work you do with the dogs!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Another beautiful dog! There must be a wealth of them in your area.  ....... I will be looking for more photos. 

I feel badly that her owner passed away ... I hope she is not depressed.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful new girl!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks y'all. She's pretty anxious when I leave- not separation anxiety but definitely stressed. Like, I left food out for her (left her loose in my "dog room" with just a couch and a table and an open crate in it) and she didn't eat any of it. She didn't chew on anything or mess in the room, but she obviously wasn't comfortable enough to have breakfast either. She enjoyed a short (its HOT) afternoon walk though and is currently sniffing the yard.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

She is beautiful and I am sure she will calm down and start being herself. You do such a great job with your fosters I am very confident she will become a very happy dog soon. I am sure Dexter is a big help too. I really love the work you guys do with your fosters and wanted to thank you for all of it.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Practicing for when the IOC adds Synchronized Napping as a sport









In other news... she ate her breakfast today when she was left alone. Not during breakfast time, but at least sometime during they day. And she spent another day in the "dog room" without destroying anything which is a good sign.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

ahh that pictures is adorable.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe .... Nice pic!


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

She's very cute. Thank you for taking the time and giving the care it takes to help these dogs. =]


----------



## ems1723 (Jul 18, 2012)

What a sweet little girl, she's lucky to have you to take her in  She seems to be getting along great with your dog. I would really love to rescue or foster a dog someday, waiting for our pup to get a bit older.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

She's starting to play with Chester and we took our first trip to the big park yesterday since the temps are finally pleasant before 9 pm at night. 
Cell phone pics...


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ... Miss Frankie!  Does she have any prospective adopters interested yet?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwe ... Miss Frankie!  Does she have any prospective adopters interested yet?


Not officially (no applications) but it's only been a week basically. We have a group dog walk on Saturday, I'm going to have her out there with an "adopt me" apron. I haven't had a chance to get all my usual advertising flyers up yet aside from a few in friends' workplaces, hope to get that going next week. She totally charmed my father when he came to get Chester from the vet's yesterday, her manners are great and she's very quiet/unobtrusive.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I bet she will get a home in no time. She seems to be a very well behaved girl from what you describe. Who could pass that up! Lol!  I sure wouldn't if I were looking for an adult dog.


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

Is Chester also a pit mix? He's the twin of my rescue Sacha!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

titiaamor said:


> Is Chester also a pit mix? He's the twin of my rescue Sacha!


No, he doesn't actually show any of the physical or personality traits of a pit bull type. Best guess is Rhodesian Ridgeback or Ridgeback/Boxer mix. Nearly everyone who meets him says first thing "Is he a Ridgeback?" including some people who own known purebreds. It is mostly a personality thing though that makes him so very much not a pit bull, it is funny how different he is from the fosters. So much more independent, stubborn, quiet, and focused.


----------



## ems1723 (Jul 18, 2012)

Your last 4 words describing Chester make him the epitome of a Ridgeback, especially the stubborn part  I went looking for this thread as I am going to pick up my first foster pet today. Have been seriously thinking about it for awhile, and this thread gave me the courage to finally sign up for it. I will let you know how it goes, although they recommend not introducing the foster to my current animals. Is this normal? Tsavo is the sweetest puppy, just yesterday at the end of obedience class the dogs had "playtime" and he basically let two small breeds (min pin and a chihauha/terrier mix) just jump all over him and bite his legs while he did his spin moves and puppy barks, making sure to not hurt either of them. Even the trainer commented on how smart he was to know not to jump on the little guys (you should see him wrestle with a 7 month old GSD, cutest thing and man do they tire eachother out!). I will obviously abide by their rules and keep the dogs separate if that is what they tell me, but I was just curious what your experience was.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Is your foster coming directly from a shelter? Particularly a city (municipal) shelter? If so, I recommend a 1-2 week semi-quarantine period as a time for both a health and temperament evaluation. Sometimes they come with kennel cough (generally not a serious thing and I'd assume Tsavo is vaccinated which reduces chances of getting it or it being serious) and sometimes they have skin issues. Basically, keep them separate, provide separate water bowls and wash your hands between interacting with the dogs. Use different areas for potty. You should also watch for any issues like resource guarding or aggression or fear during this time. 

If the dog is coming from a foster home or regular boarding facility and has had a vet check and at least some "known" personality traits, then I always do an on-leash meet-and-greet outside (park, city street) and then for the first 2-3 days I let the foster drag a leash around (on a harness) when the dogs are in the house together and I don't yet allow them to play in the yard together (I have two fenced sections so they can have yard time, just not loose together). 

After that though, my rescue at least highly encourages plenty of supervised positive interaction between the fosters and the household dogs, assuming of course the dogs are good with that (both health and personality- for example if the foster dog has an injury or was recently spayed, they get separate time). It helps us learn more about the dogs, it gives them an energy outlet, it provides a good example (since most of our household dogs are fairly well trained and steady/confident dogs), and of course, it is simply less time consuming. 

We don't leave the dogs loose and alone together ever though.

If you haven't read it, read the thread "Luna the foster pit bull" for a more informative look on one fostering experience. 

Oh, and this 


> he basically let two small breeds (min pin and a chihauha/terrier mix) just jump all over him and bite his legs while he did his spin moves and puppy barks, making sure to not hurt either of them


is exactly how Chester is with small dogs. His whole play style and movement is completely different than with big, rowdy dogs (anything over about 40 lbs). He's had several TINY dogs run up to him and under him etc and the owners are always relieved to see how gentle he is. Keep up the good work on having him play/meet dogs of all sizes.


----------



## AussieAshley (Jul 12, 2010)

She has such a pretty pittie smile, hope she finds a home soon


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

People have asked me several times if Sacha is a Ridgeback. I've seen her mom and dad, but was so terrified I can't remember what they looked like. The owner of her mom and dad- a local farmer- wanted a guard dog so did things to make him 'mean' which back-fired and now the male dog is only allowed out of his pen at night when the farmer's children are safely inside. Her mom was there, too, but I was so new to the country and scared with the way the kids were holding week-old puppies. We took Sacha when the farmer said he was going to 'put Sacha in the river' (drown her- eeek!) due to her temperament.



Shell said:


> No, he doesn't actually show any of the physical or personality traits of a pit bull type. Best guess is Rhodesian Ridgeback or Ridgeback/Boxer mix. Nearly everyone who meets him says first thing "Is he a Ridgeback?" including some people who known purebreds. It is mostly a personality thing though that makes him so very much not a pit bull, it is funny how different he is from the fosters. So much more independent, stubborn, quiet, and focused.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

We did a pack walk this weekend. Frankie had a blast with the other pitties and assorted breeds. 


















She really liked this big guy who is one of our other rescues (if Frankie gets adopted before he does, he will be coming to stay with me)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol! That first photo! The sidewinder look! I have seen that look hundreds of times when Eddee is getting ready to bolt or jump in a playful way!  She looks nice in her "Adopt Me" attire. That rescue boy is handsome too!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Chester had another vet visit today so I took the day off work- My wallet is hurting but the dogs sure benefited though as we spent plenty of time at the park

I swear she has got the adorable look down pat. So kawaii.


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness she is adorable!!!


Shell said:


> Chester had another vet visit today so I took the day off work- My wallet is hurting but the dogs sure benefited though as we spent plenty of time at the park
> 
> I swear she has got the adorable look down pat. So kawaii.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

What a beautiful baby,glad things are going well and she can enjoy a family.They are both just beautiful!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Frankie is still here and doing great. She and Chester are enjoying playing freely in the full yard (when the fosters are more recent, they only get the run of part of the yard) and she hasn't been any problems. She'll be staying with the rescue coordinator next week for a few days so we'll get to see how she does with the two female dogs there.

iPhone pics so less than full quality but some fun and cute ones I think...


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

Awwwwwww.....so adorable!


Shell said:


> Frankie is still here and doing great. She and Chester are enjoying playing freely in the full yard (when the fosters are more recent, they only get the run of part of the yard) and she hasn't been any problems. She'll be staying with the rescue coordinator next week for a few days so we'll get to see how she does with the two female dogs there.
> 
> iPhone pics so less than full quality but some fun and cute ones I think...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh no I don't check around the forum enough and almost missed this one. Hopefully someone grabs her up soon.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Oh no I don't check around the forum enough and almost missed this one. Hopefully someone grabs her up soon.


Considering that even my parents think she's a well behaved, awesome dog, it is hard to believe she's still here (okay, it has only been not even 6 weeks...)

Chase time:

























and her and Chester "shake" in tandem


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Those chase pictures are awesome, she's such a pretty girl.


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh, gosh! I love the chase photos- especiall the one where you can see Miss Frankie's eyes looking back at Chester!


Shell said:


> Considering that even my parents think she's a well behaved, awesome dog, it is hard to believe she's still here (okay, it has only been not even 6 weeks...)
> 
> Chase time:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Actions shots!
































and lack of action shot


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Something important I learned today: Chester has no tail!?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Nope, no tail. I don't know if it was docked or if he just never had one. I've had a few people stop me and asked (shocked) "Who would dock a Rhodie!?" I'm like "I swear, he came that way!"


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

We are making a big adoption push for Frankie this month so I took a bunch of photos to show her off and for the rescue to share around.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

And one of the dynamic duo at the end of a nice hike


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I keep hoping you're topping because she's been adopted! I thought of you because we're doing an "adoptabully" month of October where all the fees on our Pits and Pit mixes are reduced.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I keep hoping you're topping because she's been adopted! I thought of you because we're doing an "adoptabully" month of October where all the fees on our Pits and Pit mixes are reduced.


I wish! She's such a little charmer. We've got a few events later this month so maybe then....


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is such a pretty girl too! .... You would think her looks and her charm would win one over in an instant! I hope she gets adopted soon ...... She is definitely one of my favorites that you have fostered.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Abbylynn said:


> She is such a pretty girl too! .... You would think her looks and her charm would win one over in an instant! I hope she gets adopted soon ...... She is definitely one of my favorites that you have fostered.


She's a favorite of all of us. Unfortunately, we have a number of puppies right now who I think are getting the majority of the attention at events. I can't blame anyone, those pups are freaking adorable (black pit/ACDS and red rottie mixes) but I'd rather have a housetrained, crate trained, non-chewing, leash walking adult any day 

But I set up an adoption booth at a local arts/shopping/dining type event at the end of the month so maybe that will get a different crowd that the typical dog event.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Bully breed adoption event at the Harley-Davidson dealership. "Big hearts, big heads, big hogs"  Some promising leads on a pup or two and another adult dog, but no real action on Frankie. I fear she is just so polite and well mannered that she actually gets overlooked because of that. She sits and says hi but then ignores everything to be all calm and serene. Considering the rainy and chilly weather though, the day was a success.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

One day when my herd is long gone Shell, I'll adopt me one of your fosters.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> One day when my herd is long gone Shell, I'll adopt me one of your fosters.


I'll be sure to save one of the "best" for you  Most lively, most personality, most vocal....

or I could be nice and train one up really well for you.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Shell said:


> I'll be sure to save one of the "best" for you  Most lively, most personality, most vocal....
> 
> or I could be nice and train one up really well for you.


We're coming up on Sham's second birthday and I've survived. Do your worst.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> We're coming up on Sham's second birthday and I've survived. Do your worst.


LOL, if you had met Luna early on, we might have had a competition. Today even I got introduced as basically "She fostered Luna" with the response of "Ohhhhh" by someone who had helped with one of our nearly feral dogs  At least Sham started as a puppy, Luna started with me at 40 lbs ....

But hey, if you ever have a type you are looking for, you aren't more than a day's drive away.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Shell said:


> LOL, if you had met Luna early on, we might have had a competition. Today even I got introduced as basically "She fostered Luna" with the response of "Ohhhhh" by someone who had helped with one of our nearly feral dogs  At least Sham started as a puppy, Luna started with me at 40 lbs ....
> 
> But hey, if you ever have a type you are looking for, you aren't more than a day's drive away.


Sham was actually a GLORIOUS puppy. It wasn't until he was an 80 lbs 8 month old when he debuted that he's a tornado. Smalls was a hell hound from the very get go and I distinctly remember meeting up with a group of old friends who hadn't seen her in four years and every one fawning over her- until I said her name. They were all like "Wait.. This is.. Smalls? She's not pooping or biting. This isn't Smalls." 

I'll get back to you in roughly.. ten years.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

And that would be why I can't believe Frankie isn't on the top of someone's adoption list. She's the easiest dang dog ever. No chewing, no biting, loves people, loves the vast majority of dogs, loves kids, and is currently hanging out somewhere in my house doing nothing at all. Not sure where she is, not worried about that either.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I hear you. We have a guy at work who is the ideal dog. He's 4, house trained, unique looking (some sort of Shar Pei mix with cute ears), with good manners. Never met another dog or person he didn't like, not even a cat. He's been with us since April and no one ever looks at him. I want to shake people who pass him up after they've told me they don't care about looks and want all of those things in a dog. HE'S RIGHT HERE. 

On the flip side, we very briefly had the craziest BC/Pit mix EVER. He was a bundle of nervous energy but smart as a whip. I thought he'd never go because of how intense he was, but he was adopted very quickly. I actually ran into him a few weeks later because they share the same vet and was so glad to hear they loved him and he wasn't a return risk.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Videos:
earlier this fall
Outdoors playtime
this week
Indoors playtime


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

LOVE the black and white of her! She has such a soft, lovely face. Again, can't believe no one has snatched her up. Especially with all the work you've put in!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Canyx said:


> LOVE the black and white of her! She has such a soft, lovely face. Again, can't believe no one has snatched her up. Especially with all the work you've put in!


Thanks  It is hard to believe that she's been here almost as long as Luna, who was something of a nutcase. Sweet, but crazy. But I know that when someone does adopt her, they will be getting a really great dog. Until then, we will continue to have a good time and I try to give her lots of fun experiences. 

So today she got her first chance at running around on the 50 ft leash. I take Chester to the public parks on the long leash but she needs a little more controlled surroundings. So we went by my workplace and she had a blast once she figured out that she could go more than a few feet from my side. Even then, she was not a wanderer like Chester is.

































And no worries, even though Frankie got an hour and a half of "solo" time, Chester didn't get gypped- we hit the park after I brought Frankie back to the house and he got an hour plus of undivided attention also.... he didn't seem so impressed by it though, ha.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, you found a good spot for walking with Frankie! Sounds perfect!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

hamandeggs said:


> Oh, you found a good spot for walking with Frankie! Sounds perfect!


It is a weekend only spot due to work time+drive time factoring in daylight, but we will definitely be returning. I hadn't thought of it before because in the summer, the grass doesn't get mowed and its basically impassible. But in the winter, it rocks.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I have high hopes for Frankie. In the last two weeks BOTH of my long time Pitties were adopted into happy homes. SOON.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I can't believe Frankie is still with you, she sounds like such a great girl. While I'm surprised Duncan is still with me on some levels I know now that the rescue I'm working with doesn't push much to get fosters adopted. Since your rescue is foster based I know Frankie is getting promoted much more than Duncan is. Wishing Frankie good luck in finding her perfect home soon, she'll continue to have a blast with you and Chester in the mean time at least.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

dagwall said:


> I can't believe Frankie is still with you, she sounds like such a great girl. While I'm surprised Duncan is still with me on some levels I know now that the rescue I'm working with doesn't push much to get fosters adopted. Since your rescue is foster based I know Frankie is getting promoted much more than Duncan is. Wishing Frankie good luck in finding her perfect home soon, she'll continue to have a blast with you and Chester in the mean time at least.


They do work hard to promote the dogs and featured Frankie on their FB page this week with a large number of likes and a few good comments. What sort of promotions have you been doing for Duncan? A good flyer placed in coffee shops, ice cream shops, outdoors/hiking stores etc will go a long ways.
The biggest obstacle for us promoting Frankie is that while she is actually quite dog friendly, she becomes easily overwhelmed at dog events in pet stores or similar.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Shell said:


>


Not to derail Frankie's thread, but THIS FACE is PRICELESS.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Shell said:


> They do work hard to promote the dogs and featured Frankie on their FB page this week with a large number of likes and a few good comments. What sort of promotions have you been doing for Duncan? A good flyer placed in coffee shops, ice cream shops, outdoors/hiking stores etc will go a long ways.
> The biggest obstacle for us promoting Frankie is that while she is actually quite dog friendly, she becomes easily overwhelmed at dog events in pet stores or similar.


I've been posting updates of his progress on his profile page on the shelter's website, occasionally posting pictures and vdieos on the FB page, and taking him to one or two adoption events a month. Duncan is really doing great now other than possibly becoming too attached to me and has gone from a shy mess of a dog to a somewhat outgoing happy boy. He actually jumped up to say hi to a stranger on a walk the other week, while not a good behavior in itself he's losing a lot of his shyness around new people for sure.

Honestly right now I'm split between trying flyers as you suggested, asking the rescue to find another foster for Duncan who might want to keep him forever, take a few weeks of Jubel focused time then get a new foster who needs help (possibly with a different rescue that is mostly foster based). I know someone who fosters for the other rescue I'm thinking about and she hasn't had any dog for more than 8 weeks before its adopted. Most important to me is that Duncan doesn't end up back at the shelter as I think he'll regress there but he'd be fine in another home.


----------



## jec1521 (Jun 6, 2012)

Frankie is a great looking dog. Her coat is very similar to my APBT mix. Black brindle. Beautiful.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's our Christmas Day photo 









(Their expressions are totally like a little pair of furry bodyguards saying "Don't mess with my person"  )


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ems1723 (Jul 18, 2012)

So cute!! your pups are identical to mine (just a bit older), we recently rescued a new pup, so now we have the wheaton ridgeback and a brindle mastiff mix (most likely pit). Here we are the day we got the pup (we all look amess after a 10 hour wrestling meet we got the pup):


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

What a nice family photo and I love the expression on Tsavo's face right there. It is totally like "What is this new thing you brought home and what am I supposed to do with it?" 

It is funny how much of a "match" Chester and Frankie are for Tsavo and your new pup.


----------



## ems1723 (Jul 18, 2012)

I couldn't help point it out when I saw the pics, its like looking at mine in the future  The pup has no fear of Tsavo, he constantly wrestles or plays tug of war with him, even though theres a 60 lb weight difference! It amazes me how patient Tsavo (at lonly 10 months) can be with him. I have a feeling Forrest could possibly be bigger, as he is 20 lbs at 10 weeks, but we will see.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

A friend looked over my shoulder at your photos of Tsavo and Forrest on your other thread and said "Is that Chester?" 

I know that Chester holds himself back very well when playing with smaller dogs. The smallest dog I have let him play loose with was an adult JRT (10-12 lbs) and they did just fine. Since Chester isn't purebred (to the best of my knowledge) that may be more socialization than breed trait but I think it is a bit of both. 

I hope all the playtime with Chester can help out Frankie in finding a forever home. She's great but unlike your family, I'm not looking to add a permanent second dog. Still, it is fun for the meantime.


----------



## ems1723 (Jul 18, 2012)

I can definitely see where they'd get confused if the face wasn't clear, same body and coloring. I agree that it is a bit of both, I also have found that male ridgebacks seem to be more social than female. Now this may just be the ones that I have met personally, but it's my experience. In one of his training classes there was a min pin and the two of them could play together forever! Tsavo would get down like he does with the pup and just let the other dog crawl all over him  We have tried hard to socialize him, but the fact that he would be gentle with smaller dogs since he was around 6 months makes me think that the breed trait plays in there for it to come out at such a young age.
This new little fireball though is ruthless!! Poor Tsavo enjoys his naps and about 10-12 hours of sleep at night, and the pup does not let him rest!!!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Training session





Excuse the messy door and floor- its the "dog room" and has been scratched up and chewed on over time.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... She is doing very well!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwe .... She is doing very well!


Thanks!

Weekend solo park trip...


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I have my fingers crossed and would cross my toes too if I wasn't wearing shoes 

Frankie went to a great family today and I have so much hope that it will be a successful match. If only she doesn't let her quirks show too quickly.......


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Aww yiss. I hope things work out for her.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah for Frankie, hope it works out!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh man! I am crossing my fingers and toes for her!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I really hope it works out. She is a great dog.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

They adore her  She met various family members who all loved her (and I'm sure vice versa) and she behaved nicely during 2 hours alone in the house. Only bothered them once to try to sleep in the humans' bed at night (she'll have a dog bed in the master bedroom). Seems the transition is going better than her new owner expected. 

So we're looking towards meeting some potential fosters in the next week or two. For some reason, we have mostly males in boarding in need of foster right now and Chester usually prefers females but it sounds like one of them is really easy going so that might work.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so glad it seems to be working out!!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

HUZZAH!! Pop some champagne tonight Shell! It has been a long journey but I hope she has found her forever home!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That is fantastic news! Yay!  I have always thought of Frankie to be just the perfect picture of what I would want if I had her breed. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Shell, I assume no news is good news?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I would say so. They haven't called us in a panic at least  

Chester's just enjoying the peace and quiet and it might be a couple weeks before I have a new foster, we've got some various shuffling of dogs to do in rescue with some adoptions, some in boarding and some other household situations to manage.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

That's great to hear! Every time I see a pittie dog I think of her. Enjoy the peace. You and Chester definitely deserve it!

(You should foster that dog HollowHeaven's neighbors are giving up )


----------

